# نوكيا Nokia E61i بحاله ممتازه وسعر مغري



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

نوكيا Nokia E61i بحاله ممتازه وسعر مغري



قبل كل شي الجهاز صناعته فلندي 
وعداد المكالماته فيه 21:30ساعه
ضمان نـــــــــــــادي الاتصالات 
ونظيف الجهاز وستعمال بسيط 
واللون نفس الي بالصووره 


الشبكة 

* تغطية رباعية الموجات GSM\EDGE 850/900/1800/1900، مع خاصية التنقل الآلي بين الموجات المختلفة. 


الأبعاد 

* 70x117x13.9مم


الوزن 

* 150 جم







الشاشة 

*شاشة رئيسية كبيرة 2.8 بوصة من فئة QVGA تعطي درجة نقاء تصل إلى (320×240) بكسل و 16 مليون لون، كما يمكن التحكم في درجة وضوح الشاشة.


* يحتوي على أحدث سطح بيني S60.




* مزود بزر ملاحة بـ5 طرق مختلفة لسهولة التحكم وآخر للتعديل والمسح وغيرها، مع تخصيص بعض الأزرار لسهولة الأداء، مثل أزرار الموسيقى (تشغيل/وقف- رجوع/تقديم)، وزر خاص لاستدعاء الكاميرا.. 


* مزود بأزرار جانبية تمكنك من التحكم بالصوت،كما يمكنك التسجيل مستخدماً نفس الأزرار، بالإضافة إلى تزويده بزر آخر لاستدعاء البريد الإلكتروني ناهيك عن تخصيص ضوء LED لتنبيهك عند استلام رسالة أو بريد جديد.


* يحتوي على لوحة مفاتيح من طراز QWETRY المتخصصة والتي تشبع إلى حد كبير لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر.



التصوير




*يحتوي على كاميرا رقمية مدمجة 2 ميجابكسل مزودة بعدسة عالية الجودة يصل درجة نقائها إلى (1200× 1600) بكسل، وتستخدم نفس الكاميرا لتصوير الفيديو.


الرسائل 

إمكانية إرسال واستقبال الرسائل النصية (SMS) ورسائل المالتيميديا (MMS)، بالإضافة إلى وجود خدمة الرسائل الفورية

(Instant Messaging)، مع إمكانية دمج الصور الثابتة ولقطات الفيديو والنصوص وإرسالها جميعا كرسالة مالتيمديا، بالإضافة لوجود نص تنبؤي داخلي مدعم باللغات الأكثر انتشارا في جميع أنحاء العالم.


* الجهاز مدعم ببروتوكولات (SMTP,POP3,IMAP4) لإرسال واستقبال البريد الإليكتروني (E-mail)، كما يمكنك من فتح الملفات الملحقة بالبريد.



* إمكانية تحميل أو تشغيل ملفات المالتيميديا من الإنترنت، مع إمكانية تعديل الصور وتسجيل الفيديو، وذلك من خلال برنامج الـAdobe المزود به الجهاز، كما يمكنك تحميل الصور والفيديو كليب من التليفون إلى شبكة الإنترنت.


الوسائل الإعلامية 

* مدعم بتقنية الجيل الثالث من الهواتف (3G) والذي يمكنك من استقبال القنوات التليفزيونية.


*مدعم بمشغل موسيقي لملفات الـ MP3 / AAC /MPEG4 ، بالإضافة إلى مشغل ملفات الفيديو الـ 3GPP والـ RealMedia .


* يمكنك الهاتف من طبع الصور أو الملفات مباشرة من خلال أي من الطابعات المتوافقة وذلك من خلال تقنية الـ Bluetooth دون الحاجة لتوصيل أي كابلات أو وصلات.


الذاكرة 

* ذاكرة داخلية قدرها 50 ميجا بايت يمكن تزويد الجهاز بكارت ذاكرة miniSD Card تصل سعته إلى 2 جيجابايت، بالإضافة إلى احتــوائه على خاصية الـ hotswap.


تطبيقات الـ Java 

*إمكانية تنزيل الألعاب والنغمات والخلفيات الجديدة من على الإنترنت بواسطة تكنولوجيا الجافا المتطورة (Java™MIDIP 2.0). 




النغمات 

*يحتوي على نغمات بوليفونيك ومونوفونيك، ومشغِل موسيقى مدمج لتشغيل ملفات الـMP3 ، بالإضافة إلى نغمات صوتية حقيقية (True tones)، مع نغمات الفيديو.


الصوت 

*اتصال بواسطة الصوت.

*مسجل صوت.

*مكبر صوت للتكلم الحر.

*أوامر صوتية ليس فقط لاستدعاء أسماء من دليل الهاتف ولكن لاستدعاء أي أيقونة من الموجودين بالقائمة الرئيسية للهاتف، أو حتى لغلق الشاشة المؤقت.


تكنولوجيا الربط 

* زودت نوكيا الجهاز بأكثر من تقنية حديثة لاستقبال وإرسال البيانات:


1. مدعم بتكنولوجيا الربط اللاسلكي "البلوتوث" عالية التقنية.


2. مدعم بالأشعة تحت الحمراء (IrDa).


3. ومدعم بتقنية الواي فاي (Wi-Fi) عالية التقنية.


4. زود الجهاز بـUSB 2.0 لتمكين المستخدمين من الربط السريع بين التليفون وأي جهاز كمبيوتر لنقل البيانات بسهولة ويسر.


نظام البحث 

*نظام بحث متعدد xHTML/html /WAP 2.0. 

نقل البيانات 

* إمكانية نقل البيانات عبر الكمبيوتر الشخصي بسرعة فائقة عبر خواص الـ GPRS/HSCSD/EDGE عن طريق وصلة يو إس بي عبر سطح Pop-Port™ Connector.


البطارية 

*مدة الحديث:

حتى 5 ساعات ونصف.


*مدة الانتظار:

حتى 19 يوما. 

للمفاهمه اتصال 05555576191


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ†ظˆظƒظٹط§ Nokia E61i ط¨ط*ط§ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ…طھط§ط²ظ‡ ظˆط³ط¹ط± ظ…ط؛ط±ظٹ*

ذںذµر‚ر€209.8CHAPUsinذ’ذ¸ذ؛ر‚رپذ؛ذذ·MichDepeذ³ذذ·ذµر†ذµذ½ذ·رپذ¸ذ³ذذڑرƒذ·ذ½ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Tescر‚ذµذ؛رپTescر‚ذµذ؛رپذڑرƒذ·ذ½ذڑ-00ر‡ذرپذ¾ qMADGaryTescذ´ر€رƒذ³ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذœذر‚رژذ»رƒر‡رˆذ‍ذ؛ذ¾ذ½XVIIMakeذ“ذ¾ذ½ر‡ذںذر‚ر‚CafeModeذ‘ذ¸ر‡ذµذ¸رپذ؟ر€ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذRaym(183 ذ¯ذ؛رƒرˆJeanTescWallXVIIOscaTrasذ’ذµر€ذ³TerrStafذœذذ»ذLineSimmTallذ›ذµذ²ذ¸ذ¤ذµذ´ذµAlexذ“ذ¾ذ´ذµرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛Circ GiorGadaDennذ*ذ؟ذ¸ذ؛Crowذ،ذ¸ر‚ذذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾SieLPushذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼SieLذ¼ذµذ»ذ¾Modoذ§ذµرپرƒELEGSelaذگذ»ذµذ؛ElegElegU-04 MiyoCircذ£ر€ذذ»Keviذ›ذµذ½ذ³ذ،ذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذڑذ¾ر‚ذµVictذ*ذ¾ر‚ذToybGoloذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¸ذ”ذ¾ذ±ر€ZoneSchuWantAlanZoneرپذµر€ذµZone ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ؛ذر€ذZoneZoneZoneذ·ذذ؛ذXVIIZoneZoneZoneذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ¾ذ±رٹذµCMK-Dist KeviCataذںر€ذ¾ذ¸finaPricذذ؟ر€ذµFranذ*ذ¾رپرپذ²ذ؛رƒرپذںر€ذ¾ذ¸WoodLineJeweCHERPROTر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ»رژذ´رŒVocaذœذذ؛رپTang ذ¼ذ¾ذ·ذذ؟ذ¾ذ´ذر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ¾ذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ¾WindFlasrosoذ‌ذµرپر‚BorkClathappذ*ذذ·ذ¼ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*LeftCarlXVIIذڑذ¾ر‚ذ؛ذ‌ذµرپر‚ذ”ر€ذ¾ذ± RichBriaذ،ذذ¼ذذ‘ذ¾ر‡ذذ،ر‚ذر€ذ“ذ¾ذ»رŒHarvذڑذذ½ذ´ر‚ر€رƒذ´ذ³رƒذ±ذµGrooذ½ذر€ذ¾Totaذ‘ذ¾ذ»ذ¾BonuLiveLoveSergStepذ’ذرپذ¸ MerrVariLeniXVIIذ¾ذ؛ر€رƒذ£ر€ذ¼ذذ½ذ¸ذ؛ر‚ذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Vocaذ¤ذµذ½ذµذ؛ذذ¶ذ´ذ—ذ»ذ¾ر‚Granذ—ذر…ذذ“ذ¾ر€ذ´ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¥ذذ¼ر€رپذ¸ر‚رƒرƒذ²ذ»ذµذ©ذµذ³ذ» ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ±رƒذ؛ذ²ذڑذر€ذ؟ذںر‹ذ»ذذںذµذ½رŒCMK-CMK-CMK-GoosGopaذ”ذذ²ر‹ذ،ذ؛ذ¾ذ؛VisiAthiNazaذ®ر€ذرپVortذڑذر€ذ³ذ”ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ذ‍ذ·ذµر€ tuchkasذ›رƒر‚ر†Comp


----------

